# My New Pet Fish....Fluffy....



## Dave Hadden (Oct 21, 2010)

NOT the kind of fish one goes "noodling" for. LMAO













Oh, it's a Goliath Tigerfish and yep, they do bite people now and then.

Take care.


----------

